# Additional Bundled Hardware with Paid Software Unlock



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

garsh said:


> Tesla designed a simpler and less-expensive on-board charger for the 3 (and Y).


That makes sense to me. However, I believe that Tesla is missing out on a nice little revenue stream by not installing equipment (onboard chargers, throttled battery packs, throttled D cars) in the 3 that can be uncorked for a fee after taking delivery or by Tesla after a trade-in. For example, a friend of mine after owning a 60D for for a year or so and finding some spare cash had Tesla uncork his 60D to a 75kWh that included much quicker 0-60 times as well. Now, he feels like he is driving a new car. If we drive this pipe dream even further, I would gladly hand over my money to convert my LR to a PD or even better yet, ta PD ludi with 0-60 in 3.0 seconds. If Tesla can blow just under $4B in 3 delays, pay employees to write fart apps, pay employees to completely wreck the beautiful practical splendid S/X split screen, hire armys of employees only to lay them off indiscriminately later, bailout someone's cousin failing business and then slowly letting it die on the vine due to 50% higher pricing than the competition, they could actually pull off my pipe dream and make some money in the process IMO.
#msnewbieelectricksperfectworld


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

you are assuming the take rate after the fact would be significant enough to pay for the cost of the extra batteries/etc installed and laying in wait for a future uncork.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

> I would gladly hand over my money to convert my LR to a PD


Including all of that extra, expensive hardware by default just isn't possible at the lower price points. Tesla needs to actually make money on the cars they sell. The take rate on stuff like that is going to be pretty low.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

garsh said:


> Including all of that extra, expensive hardware by default just isn't possible at the lower price points. Tesla needs to actually make money on the cars they sell. The take rate on stuff like that is going to be pretty low.


The PD parts would not be added by default, they would be installed at the service center similar to the P85+ upgrade that was offered.

At some point Tesla decided they could make a few extra bucks by installing throttled 72a onboard chargers in the S/X instead of a single 40a onboard charger.

Generally speaking, I have found that techy Tesla owners are very forward leaning and used to a fast pace of change and more than willing to open their wallets for options, accessories, more performance, and faster charging than old luddites like myself.

Btw, pretty ****ty of you to say to me, "Tesla needs to actually make money on the cars they sell"


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

they are not a charity, they are a business that needs to make money. how is that ****ty?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ms. Newbie Electrick said:


> Btw, pretty ****** of you to say to me, "Tesla needs to actually make money on the cars they sell"


I didn't mean it to be so. Please re-read your previous post:



Ms. Newbie Electrick said:


> However, I believe that Tesla is missing out on a nice little revenue stream by *not installing equipment* (onboard chargers, throttled battery packs, throttled D cars) in the 3 *that can be uncorked for a fee after taking delivery*...
> 
> ...I would gladly hand over my money to *convert my LR to a PD*


It sounded like you thought Tesla should be including all of this extra hardware (like a front motor, uprated chargers, larger battery packs) in all vehicles, on the off-chance that an owner would pay to "uncork" it in the future. If you truly understood just how _hard_ it is to create this car to be profitable at a $35k price point (and therefore thought it was wrong of me to emphasize that Tesla needs to make money), then I can't understand why you would think that Tesla is making a mistake by leaving out unneeded hardware.


----------

